# If you have to ask, you're probably recovered?



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

So lately, I've felt this lingering depression.. and I keep fearing that my DP is coming back. Deep down inside, though, I'm pretty sure it isn't. The depression is most probably related to a health issue I'm having, and that I'm taking care of, so it will end soon. I'm thinking it's more of some mind games I'm using to keep myself occupied, and I can't stand it. To give a back story, I suffered pretty chronically after a pot experience, and that was around April. I recovered to the point of forgetting about it for long periods of time, going back to work, and living my life. It was very soon, and I'm thankful for that. I'm currently able to be in large social situations, be in a room by myself (which was terrifying before), go into fluorescent lights (I work in them!), and form relationships.

here's a previous post of mine, responding to someone else asking whether it was possible to recover from marijuana-induced:

_"You can--and soon, if you do what is best for your mental and physical health. I did (pot induced).

Things that (may have) helped me:

*long talks with friends and family
*resolving issues of the past and other "unfinished business"
*a new vitamin regimen (lots of B, C, calcium magnesium, often ginseng)
*quitting coffee
*falling in love
*finding out what inspires me
*prozac (I'm not going to lie), I'm off now though.
*taking up classes and other things that create a routine
*trying to not let myself be my own worst enemy. knowing that happiness comes from within, not outside from others

it may sound cheesy, but this is a complete 180 from the way I felt back then. It's really a miracle."_

My major conflict that I keep wondering in my head is:
*How do you know you're recovered?*
If the scary symptoms fade, and you've gone for weeks not thinking about it.. shouldn't that be a 100%? I feel like I overanalyze every movement and thought I make, and try and think "Is this how I was BEFORE?" And I know I'll drive myself crazy thinking about this, as many with DP do. I feel that since I've had it before, I've tested the waters of that mindset, therefore may remember the thought habit without the physical symptoms.

I wanted to let everyone know that recovery is possible, but also to reassure myself I'm ok. I think if you have to ask, you probably don't have it [anymore]. What do you think?


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

hello, i was just wondering if you could tell me a lil more about your vitamins, it caught my attention. what dosages do you take? :wink:


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

sure, thanks for asking!

Vit D 200 IU / Calcium 333 mg / Magnesium 133 mg / Zinc 5 mg
^ all in one supplement, I feel like the magnesium probably soothed my nerves as most people say it does.

American Ginseng 480 mg: 1-2 a day for energy

Now I think this is what helped me the most, and I may be just saying that because it made me feel so good:
Muscle Milk smoothie: MM powder + ice + nonfat plain yogurt.

I think something very related to brain fog involves bacteria in the intestines, so acidophilus/yogurt cultures and anti-fungals are very important. I'm currently doing an anti-candida regime and I'm noticing I can DEFINITELY feel the "die-off", so I think I had a problem there. I'll update this thread if it causes a significant change in my body.

This may sound like a silly theory, but the night I had too much pot and freaked out/spurred DP was the same night I basically ate a whole tub of Nutella. So what I'm saying is, I think blood sugar has something crucial to do with anxiety and brain fog.. I wish that'd be more investigated. I always felt more "blurry" after eating sugar or refined carbs.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

where would i find a suplement that contains all those? you are right about sugar i have cut it out of my diet. My DP has been lowering but then again it comes in sudden bursts. Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

This "Nature Made" Ca + Mg + Zn stuff is everywhere! I'm sure you've seen it at target or walmart 

I'm going to be starting some diflucan soon for the yeast.. since I've been having brain fog lately due to anti-fungals. I just want it all to go away asap. I hope this bump in the road is big but successful! I'll keep you updated if it helps.


----------

